# Long overdue



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just finished organizing a few thousand pics (yes, thousands...) of Baby and the budgies...so here are _just a few_ of BABY....some recent, some not so recent...ENJOY!


So...here is... 









Snacking on some fresh parsley









A one footed knee nap 









Now some preening...









A blind suprize









Her fluffiness...









Now for some sephia trial pics...
Some tail preening









On my shoulder...giving me a dust bath



























Sleepy eyes









Ending with a cute yawn


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow thousands, eh?! You must love photography and you're very good at it. The pictures are so clear and Baby is just plain gorgeous! I love the picture 'Blind suprise'. Great name for it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely photos, Baby is soooo photogenic!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww beautiful photos. Keep them comming


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great photos Aly, Baby is beautiful as always I was wondering when we were going to see some pic's I have missed seeing baby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love that last photo with her yawning!! Too cute!  Great photos. I always end up with hundreds and thousands of photos too, i try to keep on top of things and keep them organized as i take them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> keep on top of things and keep them organized as i take them.


I will be doing that from now on, believe me! It took me almost a week...


----------

